# Magneto VS Voldemort and Death Eaters



## Superrazien (Sep 10, 2011)

1. Movie Magneto from X-Men first class. Movie versions of Voldemort and the death eaters.
2. Battle takes place at Hogwarts.
3. Magneto brings a hand gun with him, and his Nazi coin.
4. Voldemort just made fun of the holocaust.

Can Magneto take this by himself, or is the combined magic of Voldemort and the death eaters too much for him?


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 10, 2011)

Holy rapestomp Batman.


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 10, 2011)

Magnus rapes. HP wizards are nothing special, they are basically just normal humans with haxx. Blame the Potterverse for focusing on pussy wand spells instead of the real high magic of their verse, like time travelling and hinted reality warping that can be achieved through sheer emotional states.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 10, 2011)

Haven't watched any movie after Goblet of Fire but I recall Hogwarts crawling with medieval armors, metallic decorations that kind of stuff.


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 10, 2011)

Cant Magnus rape you with the iron in your body?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 10, 2011)

First Class Magneto didn't show that ability.


----------



## Bender (Sep 10, 2011)

Does Voldy have the elder wand? 

In either case he stomps the living shit out of Magneto


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 10, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Does Voldy have the elder wand?
> 
> In either case he stomps the living shit out of Magneto


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 10, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Cant Magnus rape you with the iron in your body?



Comics Mags can, but neither of the movie Magses can.


I'd guess that he's focusing on the "Can't be beat" hype the Elder Wand has, o mighty Elrond.


----------



## Shiorin (Sep 10, 2011)

Erik drops a submarine on them.


----------



## Stermor (Sep 10, 2011)

magneto gets overwhelmed.. there are just to many death eaters.. and he requires effort to do most things.. in the he won't dogde 100's of spells at the same time.. 

that and a batch of felix potion would help quite alot with hitting magneto..


----------



## Level7N00b (Sep 10, 2011)

Magneto in X2 ripped the iron out of a security guard's blood in order to escape his prison.

But, since movie Mags has no barriers, he's gonna get shot eventually.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 10, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Magneto in X2 ripped the iron out of a security guard's blood in order to escape his prison.
> 
> But, since movie Mags has no barriers, he's gonna get shot eventually.



That was because Mystique injected a shitload of it into the guy after she roofied him the night before.


----------



## Bender (Sep 10, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> That was because Mystique injected a shitload of it into the guy after she roofied him the night before.



Exacto. How's Mags going to do shit to Voldy if he's not the type with any iron? Plus, that Avada Kedavra is a one hit kill.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 10, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Magneto in X2 ripped the iron out of a security guard's blood in order to escape his prison.
> 
> But, since movie Mags has no barriers, he's gonna get shot eventually.



That was after Mystique injected more iron into the securities guards system. (So that it would be above the normal amount).


----------



## spiritmight (Sep 10, 2011)

Depends on how much metal is in the castle, and how many Death Eaters. One AK and it's over.


----------



## Level7N00b (Sep 10, 2011)

Hogwarts doesn't seem to have much metal around anyhow, most of the castle is made of stone, meaning Magneto doesn't really even have many weapons.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 10, 2011)

He has his helmet.


----------



## Bender (Sep 10, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> He has his helmet.



Not really going to do much for him.

No one  has answered if he can block attack as quick as Avada Kedavra.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't remember any particularly impressive reaction feats from First Class.


----------



## Thor (Sep 10, 2011)

The more iconic character wins.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 10, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I don't remember any particularly impressive reaction feats from First Class.


Wasn't he redirecting the bullets at the end of the movie, when he put one in Xavier's spine? 

At any rate, just the movie version is going to be overwhelmed. There are too many fighters for him to face alone and he doesn't have enough metal, and that includes the gun and the coin. He can't defend against them all.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 10, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Wasn't he redirecting the bullets at the end of the movie, when he put one in Xavier's spine?
> 
> At any rate, just the movie version is going to be overwhelmed. There are too many fighters for him to face alone and he doesn't have enough metal, and that includes the gun and the coin. He can't defend against them all.



He was, unfortunately he can't manipulate spells the same way and I don't remember him shielding from anything. He'd need to ninja them or get them in a place with lots of metal.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2011)

Voldermort can take this by himself against this Magneto. Other way around if it was comics Magneto.


----------



## Level7N00b (Sep 11, 2011)

Comic Magneto would obviously fodderize this. X Men Evolution Magneto is a better bet, at least he could fly, and IIRC, he crashed junk from space down on Apocalypse.

Not sure if he had barriers though.


----------



## Kittan (Sep 11, 2011)

He          did.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 11, 2011)

Charcan said:


> He was, unfortunately he can't manipulate spells the same way and I don't remember him shielding from anything. He'd need to ninja them or get them in a place with lots of metal.



he was able to rip pieces out of the submarine to shield himself from Shaw..not that that worked...then he tried to crush Sebastian with the stuff and that failed too due to Shaws power



Narcissus said:


> Wasn't he redirecting the bullets at the end of the movie, when he put one in Xavier's spine?
> .



he blocked bullets and all the artillery and missiles


Level7N00b said:


> Hogwarts doesn't seem to have much metal around anyhow, most of the castle is made of stone, meaning Magneto doesn't really even have many weapons.



the place has a good deal of metal actually at least in the version OP'ers using including a modern plumbing system



Black Titan said:


> Not really going to do much for him.
> 
> No one  has answered if he can block attack as quick as Avada Kedavra.



he blocked dozens of missiles and shells just fine and older weaker Eric stopped bullets..and moved bridges


Eric should be able to take this if not he'll be taking an enormous amount of people done with him..the entirety of the school's superstructure as well


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 11, 2011)

Kittan said:


> He          did.


But nothing that demonstrated defense against magic.





The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Eric should be able to take this if not he'll be taking an enormous amount of people done with him..the entirety of the school's superstructure as well


I strongly doubt he would win. There are just too many here, and with one hand movement they can magically bind him, and that doesn't even start to include darker magic.


----------



## Calamity (Sep 11, 2011)

Avada Kedavra does Magneto in. Not to mention there's too many of the other side for Mags to be any real challenge.


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Eric should be able to take this if not he'll be taking an enormous amount of people done with him..the entirety of the school's superstructure as well




K here's the thing though, Avada Kedavra is a magical attack and only magic can counter magic. Plus, IIRC First Class Eric Magnus can only manipulate metal not perform telekinesis.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 11, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> K here's the thing though, Avada Kedavra is a magical attack and only magic can counter magic. Plus, IIRC First Class Eric Magnus can only manipulate metal not perform telekinesis.



and there aint nothing stopping him from ripping a piece of metal piping out of the walls or ground and throwing it in the way of a killing curse..and letting it get blasted up in his place

First class magz levitated under his own power as well his range seems to be more fine tuned and better than his older self which seems to be corroborated by old Eric claiming he'd have trouble stopping more than a few bullets yet his youngerself having no issue with a barrage from two navies



Narcissus said:


> But nothing that demonstrated defense against magic.I strongly doubt he would win. There are just too many here, and with one hand movement they can magically bind him, and that doesn't even start to include darker magic.



they can bind his movement not his powers so that's not helping them over much and he has an enormous raw power edge over them..and a facility full of pipes and other stuff he can use

plus the gun I don't recall any bullet timing feats from the movie universe of HP though the book seems to have that going for them. Those bullets Eric can keep mobile- among other air born shrapnel he can keep moving at extremely high speed

he looses he's taking a great deal of them down with him


----------



## Level7N00b (Sep 11, 2011)

Aren't the pipes pretty far underground?  I don't see him busting all that out before he gets ganged up on. He doesn't even have any flight here.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 11, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> K here's the thing though, Avada Kedavra is a magical attack and only magic can counter magic.


This is false; there are plenty of other abilities that can counter magic. It just so happens that Megneto does not have any.





The Immortal WatchDog said:


> they can bind his movement not his powers so that's not helping them over much


It doesn't have to bind his powers. If they bind his movement he instantly becomes an easy target for a death spell.





> and he has an enormous raw power edge over them..and a facility full of pipes and other stuff he can use


Yeah, I agree that he could do a decent amount of damage thanks to the pipes and other metal in the castle, but the wizards have more variety on their side to make up for the raw power he has. Something like Sectumsempra, which is a "point-and-occur" effect as opposed to a linear beam, is another example.





> plus the gun I don't recall any bullet timing feats from the movie universe of HP though the book seems to have that going for them. Those bullets Eric can keep mobile- among other air born shrapnel he can keep moving at extremely high speed


I don't see it being long before Eric gets tagged if he tries to keep his concentration on that. He was still young and First Class and breaking his concentration always weakened the effects of his abilities.





> he looses he's taking a great deal of them down with him


I agree he could take a good number before going down, but I don't know about a great number when a simple hand flick can render him immobile or seriously injured, and a follow-up would kill him. And considering he has no knowledge of their abilities, he wouldn't even know to try and dodge an AK.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 11, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> This is false; there are plenty of other abilities that can counter magic.



Dragons if memory serves are completely immune to AK for example

[





Narcissus said:


> It just so happens that Megneto does not have any.



movie magz



Narcissus said:


> It doesn't have to bind his powers. If they bind his movement he instantly becomes an easy target for a death spell.



his powers are thought based though and he can especially at a young age react to things way faster then the movie HP wizards have shown plus Eric was able to keep himself air born with out the aid of a metal disc unlike when he was older

all he really needs to do is heft himself up and protect himself with some armor and the like have it say in a sphere revolving..it wont protect him from everything but the generic blasting spells most of Voldy's mooks toss around 

Yeah, I agree that he could do a decent amount of damage thanks to the pipes and other metal in the castle, but the wizards have more variety on their side to make up for the raw power he has. Something like Sectumsempra, which is a "point-and-occur" effect as opposed to a linear beam, 



Narcissus said:


> is another example.I don't see it being long before Eric gets tagged if he tries to keep his concentration on that.



Eric was also a concentration camp survivor who was implied pretty heavily to have been put through enormous emotional and physical torture by Shaw that particular attack probably wont be something he can't handle

setting him on fire..on the other hand..



Narcissus said:


> He was still young and First Class and breaking his concentration always weakened the effects of his abilities.



his concentration was required for things like moving thousands of tons of Sat dishes..and hefting up a Submarine..and keeping hundreds of missiles and shells air born

the small stuff on the other hand..and the scene with the anchor and holding himself to the sub..suggest that even for some of the bigger stuff he can focus through stress and be alright

it's funny Ian's Magneto seems to have gained more raw power but his reaction time slowed a bit 



Narcissus said:


> I agree he could take a good number before going down, but I don't know about a great number when a simple hand flick can render him immobile or seriously injured, and a follow-up would kill him.



immobilizing him should not slow him down..its the other stuff like fiendfyre and the transmutation abilities Voldy and Snape should be high tier enough to have on a decent scale that would really mess up his momentum 

then igniting the waste in the septic system with fiendfyre could really do damage to the death eaters..if they aren't careful..then again that;d fuck magneto up real bad too 






Narcissus said:


> And considering he has no knowledge of their abilities, he wouldn't even know to try and dodge an AK.



I'm not so sure about that Eric isn't stupid and he's experienced with the exotic when some one lobs a green energy blast at him and he blocks it with a suit of armor which them blows into pieces..I'd think he can put two and two together 



Level7N00b said:


> Aren't the pipes pretty far underground?  I don't see him busting all that out before he gets ganged up on. He doesn't even have any flight here.




to be fair they're not that far underground that a dude who hefted up a damn submarine would have trouble uprooting them there should also be a few in the walls and random small metallic objects all around


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> This is false; there are plenty of other abilities that can counter magic.



Oh yeah




> all he really needs to do is heft himself up and protect himself with some armor and the like have it say in a sphere revolving..it wont protect him from everything but the generic blasting spells most of Voldy's mooks toss around



Did you see Voldy's fight in the department of mysteries? He tore the whole effing place the fuck up. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UunqBAHBDo8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Also as other people have said all Voldemort has to do is hit Magnus with a binding spell and avada kedavra him.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 11, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Did you see Voldy's fight in the department of mysteries? He tore the whole effing place the fuck up.



yes I have not impressed



Black Titan said:


> Also as other people have said all Voldemort has to do is hit Magnus with a binding spell and avada kedavra him.



it's hardly that simple..Voldy's best bet is to torch his ass while he's busy killing his fodder

that'll win it for him..but lawlbind plus attempt kill spell on a guy who can turn the whole battlefield into a weapon aint smart


----------



## Kirito (Sep 11, 2011)

Then again, Lucius Malfoy has lots of metal in his person. The gold, the chains, his wand ...


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 11, 2011)

Kirito said:


> Then again, Lucius Malfoy has lots of metal in his person. The gold, the chains, his wand ...



allot of them likely would I don't think any one is arguing he can't chum Voldemorts fodder its the few respectably skilled wizards that can do some other stuff for the win

but yeah if you;ve got stuff on your body thats metal he can quickly make that tear you up


----------



## Cromer (Sep 11, 2011)

Magneto kills a fuckton of Death Eaters, then dies ignobly.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Sep 11, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Haven't watched any movie after Goblet of Fire but I recall Hogwarts crawling with medieval armors, metallic decorations that kind of stuff.



Uhm, not, only a few people have that. Voldy doesn't have metal in his body, and he is the most powerful here. A killing spell ends this.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 11, 2011)

> Uhm, not, only a few people do that.



what?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 11, 2011)

With three seconds prep, the wizards with no prep, magneto


----------



## FireEel (Sep 11, 2011)

Magneto kills many death-eaters in his rage, but dies to overwhelming death-eater numbers.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> Uhm, not, only a few people have that. Voldy doesn't have metal in his body, and he is the most powerful here. A killing spell ends this.



Maybe I butchered English but I meant the castle itself having usable metal. As I said I haven't keep up with the movies in years.

But carrying metal on your body while Magneto is around is disastrous. He'll make it enter your body on the spot.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 11, 2011)

i don't know what he was contradicting, but yeah. there are suits of armour and weapons hung up all over the place, which is an absolutely terrible idea if you're fighting magneto there


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2011)

Kirito said:


> Then again, Lucius Malfoy has lots of metal in his person. The gold, the chains, his wand ...



That's the only one of Voldy's mooks that I see Magnus fucking over.

Bellatrix IIRC tore many members of the Order of the phoenix a new asshole in little time.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 11, 2011)

bellatrix beat tonks and kingsley fair and square iirc, and sirius got caught by CIS

and that doesn't really prove anything, since all of those battles were extended one-on-one duels, all quite even, no blitzing, and magneto is way more lethal than any of the order's members


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> bellatrix beat tonks and kingsley fair and square iirc






> , and sirius got caught by CIS



No, he just caught plain and simple




> , all quite even, no blitzing, and magneto is way more lethal than any of the order's members



So is Bellatrix. 

The lethality of Voldemort's magic is much more than that of Magnus by a great deal especially if you note how the elder wand easily crushed a barrier created by the staff of Hogwarts. The only metal Magnus has to manipulate is the one carried by that sap Lucius carries. Voldemort can fly all over the place and go behind him and avada kedavra him. 

Also if you look at that vid of Voldemort verses Dumbledore he reduced the metal in the place to dust.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 11, 2011)

no, he got caught by CIS, he randomly starting laughing in the middle of a fight and lost concentration for no reason at all, and then got clipped. that's not an act consistent with his previous competence



> So is Bellatrix.



yep, that's why molly killed her by herself



> The only metal Magnus has to manipulate is the one carried by that sap Lucius carries.



what? there are suits of armour and weapons all over the place...



> The lethality of Voldemort's magic is much more than that of Magnus



magneto doesn't use magic 



> Voldemort can fly all over the place and go behind him and avada kedavra him.



good to know

let me post my scenario of equal validity 

magneto can ram a sword through his skull


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 11, 2011)

also i like this nonsense



> No one has answered if he can block attack as quick as Avada Kedavra.



when the not at all peak humans in HP manage to avoid it by ducking and rolling


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> no, he got caught by CIS, he randomly starting laughing in the middle of a fight and lost concentration for no reason at all, and then got clipped.



It's called being cocky in the heat of battle something the Black family seems to have in common. 

*look at below response*




> yep, that's why molly killed her by herself





Because it's the same reason for why Sirius probably got killed.  

Bellatrix wasn't taking Molly seriously which is why she won. 

Do your research sir.



> what? there are suits of armour and weapons all over the place...



And....?  His followers will have Magnus outnumbered and one of them (or Voldemort) will cast a binding spell.



> magneto doesn't use magic



No shit Sherlock



> magneto can ram a sword through his skull



Voldemort is faster than Magneto


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm amused by the mental image Bender has given me of Voldemort flying through every darkened corridor in Hogwarts.


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2011)

Charcan said:


> I'm amused by the mental image Bender has given me of Voldemort flying through every darkened corridor in Hogwarts.



Every other Death Eater was doing it during the Hogwarts war.  Were you reading the book?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

And I was amused by the mental image, so what.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> also i like this nonsense
> 
> 
> 
> when the not at all peak humans in HP manage to avoid it by ducking and rolling



Magneto's projectile knife can kill more people in short notice than the usual HP character.


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2011)

@Charcan




Anyways..... There's not just Avada Kedavra Voldemort can possess Magnus and make him kill himself if he wants to.

Voldemort's abilities


> *Magical Mastery:* Lord Voldemort was generally considered to be the most dangerous Dark Wizard who had ever existed and proved himself capable of holding his own well even against an Elder Wand-wielding Albus Dumbledore. Voldemort claimed he had experimented and pushed the boundaries of magic farther than they had ever been pushed. Albus Dumbledore himself also stated that Voldemort's knowledge of magic was more extensive than any wizard alive, and that even his most powerful protective spells and charms were unlikely to be effective if Voldemort returned to full power. Voldemort has shown the ability to contain spells and release them in a blast that resembles a shock wave. Young Tom Marvolo Riddle utilised magic without the use of a wand or even knowing the very existence of magic itself. He had a power to communicate with and control animals, and inflict harm on those who opposed or annoyed him. His unnaturally high level of control marks him a prodigy even as a child.[11]
> 
> * Dark Arts:* Lord Voldemort was considered to be the most powerful practitioner of the Dark Arts the world had ever known. Besides developing Dark spells, hexes, charms, and jinxes, he has a masterful knowledge of the most unknown and complex magic capable of a Dark wizard. Voldemort was also a masterful practitioner of all three Unforgivable Curses, with a special affinity for the Killing Curse, having murdered enough people to create an entire army of Inferi. Ironically, this would be his final downfall. He was capable of a variety of powerful curses, placing one on the position of Defence Against the Dark Arts teacher after being refused the post by Albus Dumbledore. He also placed a powerful curse on Marvolo Gaunt's Ring to protect it after it had been made it into a Horcrux.
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 11, 2011)

Bullshit Riddle is not going to possess Erik, especially considering the only reason that he was able to do such a thing to Quirrell was because Quirrell had made a pact with him or something...and he's the only person that Voldemort was shown to possess.


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Bullshit Riddle is not going to possess Erik, especially considering the only reason that he was able to do such a thing to Quirrell was because Quirrell had made a pact with him or something



For the love of crap do your research on Harry Potter bro:





> After teaching Muggle Studies for some time, he took a year-long sabbatical in 1990 in order to "gain first-hand experience",[4] though in reality he had taken a ‘Grand Tour’ around the world in order to hopefully find whatever remained of Lord Voldemort after his first defeat, partly out of curiosity, partly out of that unacknowledged desire for importance from his childhood. *At the very least, Quirrell fantasised that he could be the man who tracked Voldemort down, but at best, might learn skills from Voldemort that would ensure he was never laughed at again. Sadly, he did indeed find Voldemort, though he was no match for the Dark Lord (even in such a weakened state) and when he realised that Quirinus had a position at Hogwarts, Voldemort took immediate possession of Quirrell, who was incapable of resisting.*


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 11, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> For the love of crap do your research on Harry Potter bro:



Okay, that's even worse, that indicated the only reason voldemort could possess him was because Quirrel was a fucking joke.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

When has Voldemort shown to possess people during a fight worth a damn? Harry shut him off too, and they were connected.


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Okay, that's even worse, that indicated the only reason voldemort could possess him was because Quirrel was a fucking joke.



Has X-men First Class Erik ever resisted possession before? Or any magical encounters for that matter? He only has expertise in the world of mutants not magic. Voldemort possessed Harry ad in the Department of ministries and he was only able to resist it fully because Dumbledore was able there to encourage him to resist it.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Are you serious? Magneto's helmet is impervious to someone who could enter the mind and take control of the body of a walking nuke person as opposed to Voldemort taking control of that wimp low level mage Quirrel.


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Are you serious? Magneto's helmet is impervious to someone who could enter the mind and take control of the body of a walking nuke person as opposed to Voldemort taking control of that wimp low level mage Quirrel.



Voldemort will probz appear behind Magnus like he did Harry in the department of ministries and remove it from his head then possess him.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Has X-men First Class Erik ever resisted possession before?



Did you even watch the movie or in fact the entire movie franchise? The reason Xavier can't ever stop him by force like he did to Shaw or others is because of that helmet Magneto will keep using for the rest of his life. 



> He only has expertise in the world of mutants not magic. Voldemort possessed Harry



His very first experience with the world of mutants was becoming aware of someone who can enter minds and possess people.

Fucking incredible, you are.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 11, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Magneto's projectile knife can kill more people in short notice than the usual HP character.



exactly. so much wank for spells that are slower than the average arrow

voldy can only possess people in times of extreme weakness who invite him in (quirrell) or people with a link with him (harry) until otherwise shown. don't try and extend it to anyone


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Did you even watch the movie or in fact the entire movie franchise? The reason Xavier can't ever stop him by force like he did to Shaw or others is because of that helmet Magneto will keep using for the rest of his life.





I addressed that point you are nit picking from an earlier post of mine. Address the post from above not the one before it. 

Here's what I said in the above post:



> Voldemort will probz appear behind Magnus like he did Harry in the department of ministries and remove it from his head then possess him.



I doubt Magnus can react that quickly since only Harry was aware of him at that time seeing as how they're connected.




> His very first experience with the world of mutants was becoming aware of someone who can enter minds and possess people.



I meant things like binding spells and one hit kill spells like Avada Kedavra.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 11, 2011)

magneto is in an area full of usable, lethal projectiles which he can move faster than any spell, and since he is entirely physically fit and can move armour in front of him as a shield, he will not get insta-killed as your wanking implies

he had enough power to lift up a massive submarine...he could slaughter all the death eaters with a single sword off a wall


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 11, 2011)

Why is this still going on? It was decided a while back that Magneto would lose this.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> I addressed that point you are nit picking from an earlier post of mine.



Whatever, I haven't watched the last movies used here and it's more fun correcting you when you can't get basic mutantdom facts (not even from just the movies but from the whole multimedia franchise) right.

Especially when you earlier in the thread said that helmet wouldn't be of much use then tried to hang Magneto with an ability Voldemort is not only shitty with, but turns out the helmet is rather useful for to the point you now have to postulate Voldemort actively targetting with special abilities like appearing behind people. 



> I meant things like binding spells and one hit kill spells like Avada Kedavra.



You didn't mention any of those in that post just Voldemort's shitty possession, don't backpedal on me now.


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2011)

Uncle Phantom said:


> Why is this still going on? It was decided a while back that Magneto would lose this.



Luc is butthurt because he's wrong.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Uncle Phantom said:


> Why is this still going on? It was decided a while back that Magneto would lose this.



Because of a terrible poster trying to say a character can do things he can't. Business as usual in the OBD.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Because of a terrible poster trying to say a character can do things he can't. Business as usual in the OBD.





Black Titan said:


> Luc is butthurt because he's wrong.



Also rampant fanboyish hypocrisy.


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Whatever, I haven't watched the last movies used here and it's more fun correcting you when you can't get basic mutantdom facts (not even from just the movies but from the whole multimedia franchise) right.



So you're still responding because you're a total masochist? 

OMFG.... I can't believe I wasted the last ___ of my life debating this shit with you. I know more about X-men film franchise and HP film/book franchise than you do about any bullshit you've spoken about in the OBD.



> You didn't mention any of those in that post just Voldemort's shitty possession, don't backpedal on me now.



Maybe because I have problems being specific.  As amazing as I am I'm still  demi-god like; not a complete god. Meaning, it's hard to understand what I am saying at times. So it's partially my fault for you being in confusion but it's more yours for continuing on this thread because of your sick idiotic masochistic desires.


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Also rampant fanboyish hypocrisy.





			
				Charcan said:
			
		

> Because of a terrible poster trying to say a character can do things he can't. Business as usual in the OBD.



You forgot to add because "I enjoy being childish" to list of things describing why you insist on prolonging this thread.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> So you're still responding because you're a total masochist?



Given your OBD history, I'd be asking you for tips if I were that.



> OMFG.... I can't believe I wasted the last ___ of my life debating this shit with you.



Ah yes here comes the drama.



> I know more about X-men film franchise and HP film/book franchise than you do about any bullshit you've spoken about in the OBD.



*Asks for Magneto resisting possession*

*Gets pointed out how Magneto has been possession immune for most of his adult life*

You sure showed us.



> Maybe because I have problems being specific.  As amazing as I am I'm still  demi-god like; not a complete god.



You're a demi-god of getting summer popcorn movie facts wrong, so I won't be praying at your altar any time soon.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> *+1 post bullshit while bitching about prolonging threads*



**


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2011)

Charcan said:


> *Given your OBD history*, I'd be asking you for tips if I were that.





> Ah yes here comes the drama.






> You're a demi-god of getting summer popcorn movie facts wrong, so I won't be praying at your altar any time soon.



*Loves the total retardation on display*

Grabs popcorn and looks rest of post



> *snips*




Okay here's what I noticed for the most part of the baw fest in your post:



> *Given your OBD history*





> *Given your OBD history*





> *Given your OBD history*




That'd be all fine and nice.... *IF THAT'S WHAT THIS THREAD WAS ABOUT*!

We're posting in here because we're talking about who would win in a fight between Magneto vs Voldemort and Death Eaters not some fucking history lesson about how I used to do in the OBD. No one here is posting because they give a shit about that, you want to talk more about that shit then go ahead but do it in the convo not in someones thread.




> *Asks for Magneto resisting possession*
> 
> *Gets pointed out how Magneto has been possession immune for most of his adult life*



And I pointed out how he surprised Magnus from behind the back knocks his helmet off with the mere wave of his hand and possesses him. You weren't paying attention and instead quoted an earlier post of mine. Yeah, I was the one who was showed up completely(sarcasm).


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 11, 2011)

prove he can possess magneto

go on


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> *Can only call retardation after fancying himself about knowing more than the person who gave him the answer to something he didn't know and asked about in the thread*



Yawn +1 post.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> prove he can possess magneto
> 
> go on





Onomatopoeia said:


> He has his helmet.





Black Titan said:


> Not really going to do much for him.



Yet Bender feels the need to then scrap together random ability references that serve him little then go in a butthurt tirade.

For something that wouldn't do much for Magneto, that helmet has a lot of influence irl. Maybe Bender should put it on ignore.


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Yawn +1 post.



And that has no bearing on the fact that you lost the debate. 

GG


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 11, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> And that has no bearing on the fact that you lost the debate.
> 
> GG



he really didn't

you did

all your points were convincingly refuted


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 11, 2011)

he possessed harry, who has a piece of his soul inside of him, and quirrell, who invited him in while in a state of extreme weakness

this clearly means he can possess magneto 

yep


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> And that has no bearing on the fact that you lost the debate.
> 
> GG



Keep scrapping that barrel bottom.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> he possessed harry, who has a piece of his soul inside of him, and quirrell, who invited him in while in a state of extreme weakness
> 
> this clearly means he can possess magneto
> 
> yep



Magneto who even without his helmet can feel the exact point in his head where Xavier's telepathy is probing at the moment.

Feats of Voldemort possessing anyone worth a damn to any meaningful effect or GTFO.


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Magneto who even without his helmet can feel the exact point in his head where Xavier's telepathy is probing at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you say I can't read
................................

You two are....wow..... 






> After teaching Muggle Studies for some time, he took a year-long sabbatical in 1990 in order to "gain first-hand experience",[4] though in reality he had taken a ?Grand Tour? around the world in order to hopefully find whatever remained of Lord Voldemort after his first defeat, partly out of curiosity, partly out of that unacknowledged desire for importance from his childhood. At the very least, Quirrell fantasised that he could be the man who tracked Voldemort down, but at best, might learn skills from Voldemort that would ensure he was never laughed at again. Sadly, he did indeed find Voldemort, though he was no match for the Dark Lord (even in such a weakened state) and when he realised that Quirinus had a position at Hogwarts, Voldemort took immediate possession of Quirrell, who was incapable of resisting.



He also possessed Ginny as well.

And what makes this even more sad is that I posted this on the third page.

Amazing how you missed that.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 11, 2011)

and you still can't read

MELODRAMA. YOU ARE...WOW emote emote



> Quirrell was a gullible, weak-willed wizard who was easily corrupted. Not much of Quirrell's early life is known, though it is possible that, as a young man, he was very naive and impressionable. When Quirrell met Lord Voldemort, he arrived at the conclusion that "there is no good and evil, there is only power, and those too weak to seek it". Quirrell generally did his best to serve Voldemort



same article

quirrell was weak, gullible and wanted to serve him

magneto has feats of resisting telepathy from charles xavier, who could casually mindrape all of HP

doesn't equate


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Fucking Ginny Weasley and a character who was a walking joke and has no TP awareness/resistance feats whatsoever?

GTFO Bender.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes HIS DIARY possesed Ginny, because she was using it which was a horcrux and he was able to possess her because she was poring her heart into the book.

This mean nothing to Magneto


----------



## Ulti (Sep 11, 2011)

Ginny would be so easy to possess.

Gingers have no souls after all.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Is Magneto writing about his Xavier bromance into a Horcrux Bender?

Because that wouldn't work, yet you have to resort to that.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 11, 2011)

bender, let's face it, he has no feats of possessing a strong-willed character resistant to telepathy beyond HP's magnitude, _in the middle of battle_, which is what he needs here

you can't try on that possession argument


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Yes HIS DIARY possesed Ginny, because she was using it which was a horcrux and he was able to possess her because she was poring her heart into the book.



Even without the diary/horcrux he showed the ability to possess people regardless of their magical power. And as I said before it was because he was being coached by Dumbledore the greatest wizard in HPverse to resist it. 



> Fucking Ginny Weasley and a character who was a walking joke and has no TP awareness/resistance feats whatsoever?



And you still missed the part where I pointed out where I told you he can remove Magnus's helmet and possess him.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 11, 2011)

> Even without the diary/horcrux he showed the ability to possess people regardless of their magical power.



yeah?

how?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Even without the diary/horcrux he showed the ability to possess people regardless of their magical power.



Gotta love these sannin-style posts.



> And you still missed the part where I pointed out where I told you he can remove Magnus's helmet and possess him.



He's never possessed anybody who even without his helmet can detect a telepath of Xavier level the moment his head is entered whereas other people get possessed, frozen in place, released and are none the wiser anything wrong happened. Certainly none who can zip around a knife fast enough to stab an assailant and have it to re-stab the guy the knife was piercing in the first place and has also reacted to bullets.

GTFO.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 11, 2011)

incidentally, bender...you really don't neg for much. i almost pity you


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> incidentally, bender...you really don't neg for much. i almost pity you



Haha what a debate forum caveman.


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2011)

Charcan said:


> He's never possessed anybody who even without his helmet can detect a telepath of Xavier level



This is X-men First class Magneto no? You're mixing him up with comics Magneto. Magneto can't detect Xavier without him contacting him telepathically.  




Totally wanking the shit out of Erik right now.




> and has also reacted to bullets.



Maybe because he saw the gun aiming at him he reacted to it. 

That's the only reason he was able to react so quickly.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 11, 2011)

> Maybe because he saw the gun aiming at him he reacted to it.
> 
> That's the only reason he was able to react so quickly.



wands, of course, are invisible


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> This is X-men First class Magneto no? You're mixing him up with comics Magneto.



Nope. You're lucky this isn't comics Magneto who can make the Scarlet Witch dance for him.

Also wiki linking is a sign you can't discuss a comics character properly.



> Magneto can't detect Xavier without him contacting him telepathically.



He felt Xavier the moment Xavier started using telepathy on him and Xavier didn't do anything to cue Magneto about him starting to do it, since you know Magneto is his enemy.



> Maybe because he saw the gun aiming at him he reacted to it.
> 
> That's the only reason he was able to react so quickly.



He clearly had to react to bullets individually to deflect each, fast enough to do it before they reached him but after they left the barrel. It's why one of those bullets nicked Xavier, who was the right distance for it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 11, 2011)

oh god the rapestomp if this was comics magneto

since it's the movie, it's just a bloodbath


----------



## Ulti (Sep 11, 2011)

Magneto punking Scarlet Witch?

Wut?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> oh god the rapestomp if this was comics magneto
> 
> since it's the movie, it's just a bloodbath



Even movie Shaw would curbstomp this. Literally, since his foot stomping the ground would blow Hogwarts sky high.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Ultimecia said:


> Magneto punking Scarlet Witch?
> 
> Wut?



He used his powers to take control of her body and make her dance like a marionette in an Avengers comic.


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Nope. You're lucky this isn't comics Magneto who can make the Scarlet Witch dance for him.
> 
> Also wiki linking is a sign you can't discuss a comics character properly.



I don't feel like being too specific.



> He felt Xavier the moment Xavier started using telepathy on him and Xavier didn't do anything to cue Magneto about him starting to do it,



Whoop dee flippin doo Voldemort possesses the same ability. It's called occumulency. He's able to tell if a person is lying and invading his mind. 




> He clearly had to react to bullets individually to deflect each, fast enough to do it before they reached him but after they left the barrel.



I'm aware of that.

It's called precision. 

The bullets came at him rapidly there wasn't any short pause between the shots. 





> It's why one of those bullets nicked Xavier, who was the right distance for it.



Voldemort was able to reduce a mass number of glass piece and metal in the department of mysteries room dust when Dumbledore attacked him with it. 

I highly doubt he would able to use a gun on the  mass number of Death Eaters that are circling him. The OP said he only has two things: A coin and a handgun. I doubt there's enough bullets his handgun to take on all of them. 

Voldemort's Death Eaters can: Avada kedravra, apparate (teleport), cruciatus (torture curse), flying 

There is no way in fucking hell he'll be able to take on that many


*Spoiler*: __ 















Ultimecia said:


> Magneto punking Scarlet Witch?
> 
> Wut?




My thoughts exactly


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 11, 2011)

it doesn't matter what the op says he has on him when the op also sets it in hogwarts which is full of sharp metal objects



> I'm aware of that.
> 
> It's called precision.
> 
> The bullets came at him rapidly there wasn't any short pause between the shots.



you're aware that he has supersonic reactions and you're bullshitting about HP spells being too fast for him?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> it doesn't matter what the op says he has on him when the op also sets it in hogwarts which is full of sharp metal objects
> 
> 
> 
> you're aware that he has supersonic reactions and you're bullshitting about HP spells being too fast for him?



I also love how his supersonic reactions were against a government agent, not a random idiot who's never picked up a gun, Bender stopped even trying to provide feats of Voldemort possessing anyone like Magneto, and the castle has the right kind of metal stuff Magneto used to better effect than most slow ass HP spells.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

I also love how comics Magneto has been taking over people bodies since the Silver Age before the Wanda incident. Marvel away, but it's within his abilities.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 11, 2011)

also, consider that he was actually lifting that absolutely massive tens-of-thousands-of-tons submarine from the sea, and recalculate the kinetic energy thus exerted when applied on a fairly light sword

it would cut through the death eaters like a railgun projectile


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> also, consider that he was actually lifting that absolutely massive tens-of-thousands-of-tons submarine from the sea, and recalculate the kinetic energy thus exerted when applied on a fairly light sword
> 
> it would cut through the death eaters like a railgun projectile



Oh yes, the zipping knife of multi-stabbity fun was his first appearance, he underwent a training regime to up the scale and precision of his powers for the rest of the movie.

Thus Magneto later yanking nuclear submarines in motion from undersea and into an island, minding a bunch of mutants while also focusing on a naval fleet worth of missiles, and reacting to bullets.


----------



## AceDick (Sep 11, 2011)

How is this a fair match. Magneto was a high end bullet timer. He was also confident that he can deflect a point blank bullet. HP characters are barely superhuman.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 11, 2011)

they're _not_ superhuman. well, besides hagrid and maybe voldy

and he did deflect a point-blank bullet, making this a hilarious cakewalk


----------



## AceDick (Sep 11, 2011)

Then why did it reach 6 pages?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

AceDick said:


> Then why did it reach 6 pages?



Multiple bullshit posts.


----------



## AceDick (Sep 11, 2011)

One of these days I should make a galacticgio. Lord knows we need it for these ocassions


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2011)

Charcan said:


> has the right kind of metal stuff Magneto used to better effect than most slow ass HP spells.



And you think that the Death Eaters would give Magneto the time necessary to gather up the metal to assault them with? 


You know what I'll take this as your concession to this debate.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> And you think that the Death Eaters would give Magneto the time necessary to gather up the metal to assault them with?



Magneto can overpower thousands of moving tons of metal out of the sea from a big distance away to gently drop them into the exact damn spot he wants and can react to individual bullets, what they want to give him doesn't matter.



> You know what I'll take this as your concession to this debate.


----------



## AceDick (Sep 11, 2011)

Can't Magneto speedblitz them?


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2011)

> Magneto can overpower thousands of moving tons of metal out of the sea from a big distance away to gently drop them into the exact damn spot he wants and can react to individual bullets, what they want to give him doesn't matter.



And Voldemort can transfigure the metal into something else.



> Transfiguration: Voldemort transfigured Dumbledore's fire-rope into a black snake during the Battle of the Department of Mysteries.[15] He created an artificial, silver forearm and hand for Peter Pettigrew.









AceDick said:


> Can't Magneto speedblitz them?



Standing still and stopping the bullet at the precise moment it hits him does not mean he is able to speed blitz. It merely means he's a quicker reacter.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> And Voldemort can transfigure the metal into something else.



Which will avail him nothing when someone with supersonic reactions who can stop an undersea nuclear submarine on its tracks from a long distance away and precision move it wherever he wants as opposed to merely summon all the immobile metal in a mere building to where he wants it to (Magneto just needing a mere coin amount of metal to kill a mutant who actually absorbs kinetic energy into being harmless to him) is going to gut the freak before he can do anything.



> Standing still and stopping the bullet at the precise moment it hits him



He didn't stop them at the precise moment they hit him, he reacted to them while they were moving through the air to him, and HP wizards don't have anywhere near that speed anyway, reaction wise, spell wise or movement wise.


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Which will avail him nothing when someone with supersonic reactions who can stop an undersea nuclear submarine on its tracks from a long distance away and precision move it wherever he wants as opposed to merely summon all the immobile metal in a mere building to where he is



And Voldemort can transfiigure all the metal that he summons similar to how Dumbledore transfigured his surroundings in the department of mysteries.





> and HP wizards don't have anywhere near that speed anyway.



Nearly everyone in the HPverse(including Voldemort's death eaters) is a teleporter/transfigurer. Has movie Mags faced a teleporter?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> And Voldemort can transfiigure all the metal that he summons similar to how Dumbledore transfigured his surroundings in the department of mysteries. Nearly everyone in the HPverse(including Voldemort's death eaters) is a teleporter/transfigurer. Has movie Mags faced a teleporter?



As if it matters, bullet timing reactions for someone who already has enough metal on him to kill multiple people and can focus move a submarine trump teleporters who aren't even peak human in reactions. For someone with supersonic reactions who can precision yank thousands of tons of nuclear powered moving metal far from his eyesight against the water resistance, into the air and into an island, it's going to be super easy summoning lots of unmoving, non-nuclear powered small metal objects away from his eyesight and already in the building he's in into stabbing through the walls the non peak human sitting duck targets that underestimate anyone without a wand and don't have anything approaching Shaw's ability to no sell physical assault, especially when he only needs a coin amount of metal to kill a single human being and there's more metal in Hogwarts that there is Death Eaters to kill.


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2011)

Charcan said:


> As if it matters, bullet timing reactions



For the last time the gun was aimed up close to him not to mention was a mere handgun.



> for someone who already has enough metal on him to kill multiple people and can focus move a submarine trump teleporters who aren't even peak human in reactions. For someone with supersonic reactions who can precision yank thousands of tons of nuclear powered moving metal far from his eyesight



It was hardly far from his eyesight

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YH_VtXj6c2o[/YOUTUBE]





> Shaw's ability to no sell physical assault



Yeah, and in the end he was punked by getting a coin in the brain.


Considering the high number of Death Eaters it wouldn't be that hard to beat Erik. A nice mixture  Apparation, AK's, and environmental transfiguration. Any metal shields he creates will just be transfigured into fire or water or whatever. Any metal he throws will likewise find it's self non metallic is fairly short order.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> For the last time the gun was aimed up close to him not to mention was a mere handgun.



He was deflecting individual bullets after they were fired and a mere handgun can fire bullets faster than any HP character ever can react of blast a spell.



> It was hardly far from his eyesight



Embedded disabled by request and that's not even the feat I was talking about you board laughingstock.



> Yeah, and in the end he was punked by getting a coin in the brain.



Point.



Your head.



> Considering the high number of Death Eaters it wouldn't be that hard to beat Erik. A nice mixture Apparation, AK's, and environmental transfiguration.Any metal shields he creates will just be transfigured into fire or water or whatever. Any metal he throws will likewise find it's self non metallic is fairly short order.



They've never shown to transmutate anything in mid-air moving at the speeds pre-training Magneto can move, they can't outreact him and he won't create shields he'll summon all metal in the vicinity into criss-crossing all the Death Eaters in his line of sight with the kind of pull that he uses to move thousands of nuclear-powered metal moving through water resistance, for someone who can kill people with mundane metal objects let alone all the metal in a castle. And they'll just grin and take it since he can summon his powers with enough speed to outmaneuver bullets in mid-air.


----------



## Abigail (Sep 11, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Even without the diary/horcrux he showed the ability to possess people regardless of their magical power. And as I said before it was because he was being coached by Dumbledore the greatest wizard in HPverse to resist it.
> 
> 
> 
> And you still missed the part where I pointed out where I told you he can remove Magnus's helmet and possess him.



Why would he target his helmet?

How would he know that's what's protecting him?

That's right, he wouldn't.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Voldemort would assume he's an Occlument or whatever because he's hilariously dismissive of muggle craft.

Only he wouldn't because he'd be holding his intestines after a sword from the other hall just pierced his sides.


----------



## Abigail (Sep 11, 2011)

> In the department of mysteries?





> moving at the speeds pre-training Magneto can move


Wrong.




> The OP didn't specify which part of the castle they were in so I'm going to assume outside in the front gates where there's nothing but STONE outside. The metal is located inside hogwarts castle and consists of nothing but rusty swords, axes, and kitchen utilities.



You're saying this like he can't summon that to him quickly and as if it being rusty somehow makes it less lethal when used by Magneto.


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2011)

> You're saying this like he can't summon that to him quickly



I'm saying this like a person who has some sense. List one time in the movie he summoned a piece of metal to him in an instant. And you're saying that Magnus can take on 50 death eaters that can transfigure objects, do binding curses,do instant kill spells, and teleport?



In any case whatever...


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> I'm saying this like a person who has some sense.



Which is why no one is agreeing with you.



> List one time in the movie he summoned a piece of metal to him in an instant.



His weakest incarnation can make a knife fly from a stabbed hand into the gut of a guy who tries to shoot at him then fly back precisely into his fist so he can re-stab the guy.

Are you telling me a guy with supersonic reactions who can perceive the exact position of a moving nuclear submarine that he can't see because well it's under the sea and moving at whatever speeds a submarine regularly moves which isn't little, then yank it out and move it to a location of his choosing, in less time than forever, won't be able to perceive the location of random immobile metal objects inside a mere castle he's already in, AND move it faster than even that knife given how powerful he's become and how a coin amount of killing metal weighs much less than a nuclear submarine that's still spinning its damn rotor AND he already has some metal on him starting off?

Pfffffft he can multi-task in short notice the redirection of dozens of missiles into the direction of every ship they were shot from FFS. Only his best friend pleading to him was making him look doubtful by that time.


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Which is why no one is agreeing with you.



*points to page 2 of the thread*

Everyone said he could win if it wasn't for the ridiculous number of Death Eaters he has with him. Everyone other than me said that. 





> His weakest incarnation can make a knife fly from a stabbed hand into the gut of a guy who tries to shoot at him then fly back precisely into his fist so he can re-stab the guy.



One of the death eaters still managed to kill someone even though they apparated away.



> Are you telling me a guy with supersonic reactions who can perceive the exact position of a moving nuclear submarine



It's because as said in a later movie (X-men Last stand) that he can smell metal from far away(?).


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> *points to page 2 of the thread*
> 
> Everyone said he could win if it wasn't for the ridiculous number of Death Eaters he has with him. Everyone other than me said that.



*Shrugs*

I mean now that the arguments got grim and gritty and rather specific, which only started after a while. Heck the fact Magneto got stronger and more precise in the movie didn't get acknowledged until later.



> One of the death eaters still managed to kill someone even though they apparated away.



Of course, the feat I mentioned was before his reactions got boosted from "nothing special that can be proven" to "redirecting bullets" and his manipulation of metal got from "knife" to "moving nuclear submarine and naval fleet's worth of missiles".

And no one can react faster than Magneto because they lack supersonic reactions so it's a moot point. PIS off he sees them they all die.



> It's because as said in a later movie (X-men Last stand) that he can smell metal from far away(?).



As I recall that was just an analogy used when confronting Wolverine.

Even 30 Days of Night vampires with actual super smell can't do it properly through a blizzard, if Magneto can really smell metal through seawater he has better senses that I thought.


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2011)

Charcan said:


> *Shrugs*
> 
> I mean now that the arguments got grim and gritty and rather specific, which only started after a while. Heck the fact Magneto got stronger and more precise in the movie didn't get acknowledged until later.



As mentioned by Abigail Magnus might underestimate Voldemort and try to take a killing curse head on. After all he was confident that he could take a bullet head on(seeing as how he dared Xavier to do it in the movie). And as said in this post:



			
				Charcan said:
			
		

> He'd need to ninja them or get them in a place with lots of metal.



And here's what Immortal Watchdog said:



			
				The Immortal WatchDog said:
			
		

> it's hardly that simple..Voldy's best bet is to torch his ass while he's busy killing his fodder
> 
> that'll win it for him..but lawlbind plus attempt kill spell on a guy who can turn the whole battlefield into a weapon aint smart



If Voldemort completely apparates elsewhere while Erik fights his fodder he can find his chance to killing curse him. I mean that is possible seeing as how he lets his henchmen do a lot more of the work than he himself should do.
-You know there was the Ministry of magic affair
-Dumbledore's assassination 
-Tracking down Harry Potter.



> As I recall that was just an analogy used when confronting Wolverine.



You sure? 


On another note if this is all impossible GG and I apologize for being such a gawdy painful stainful, intolerant assholish fuck faced douche to the lot of you.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> As mentioned by Abigail Magnus might underestimate Voldemort and try to take a killing curse head on. After all he was confident that he could take a bullet head on(seeing as how he dared Xavier to do it in the movie).



As I recall that was part of his training regime. He was honing the precision of his magnetic powers against something he was sure he could manipulate plus Xavier is his friend. He wouldn't be so reckless against random enemies, he's not stupid.



> And as said in this post:



Besides me not wanting to take sides at that point and only correcting the odd stuff, by now it has been proven he can ninja them, and I was also forgetting and underestimating how little metal Magneto needs to kill single people. The coin alone allows him to kill a single Death Eater at all times as per the knife scene when he was green, the stuff in a handgun allows for several (and he's shown he can multi-task dozens of missiles as well as using a couple of small iron balls into cheese holing a containment cell and then curbstomp the whole facility security to the point the movie didn't even need to show that part) and then there's everything he can summon inside the castle. A sword's worth of metal would be deadly and there's multiple armors in the whole thing plus chandelliers etc.



> If Voldemort completely apparates elsewhere while Erik fights his fodder he can find his chance to killing curse him. I mean that is possible seeing as how he lets his henchmen do a lot more of the work than he himself should do.



Sure if every possible factor plays out absolutely in his favor and he catches him totally unaware he could kill Magneto. But I wouldn't bet on it, Magneto knows a thing or two about the need to be stealthy and fact is Voldemort is the one likely to be fucked over with arrogance, especially against someone he'll have all reason in the world to underestimate (mostly muggle attire and possessions and no wand whatsoever).



> You sure?



I think. Wouldn't matter anyway, fact remains he can perceive metal from big distances, in fact a human-sized chunk of metal like Logan wanting to be stealthy (and then failing) would be trickier to pinpoint than everything metallic laying around a castle and Lucius Malfoy being a gigantic beacon too.



> On another note if this is all impossible GG and I apologize for being such a gawdy painful stainful, intolerant assholish fuck faced douche to the lot of you.



Ok.

I honestly think Magneto can win if not being idiotic by the way. No penis waving for the sake of it.


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2011)

Okay.

Nice match.

Charcan you're a very good debater.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 11, 2011)

Charcan said:


> I'm amused by the mental image Bender has given me of Voldemort flying through every darkened corridor in Hogwarts.



I find it hilarious that Bender thinks a guy can react to hundreds of missiles and shells is gonna have trouble reacting to much slower wizards

with a facility full of things he can kill many of them with



Charcan said:


> Also rampant fanboyish hypocrisy.



I think he also started using book feats despite the OPer specifying movie versions only


Lucaniel said:


> also, consider that he was actually lifting that absolutely massive tens-of-thousands-of-tons submarine from the sea, and recalculate the kinetic energy thus exerted when applied on a fairly light sword
> 
> it would cut through the death eaters like a railgun projectile



imagine now that he has among other things..a castle worth of old armor suits..pipes and likely a very huge septic tank to use as projectiles for your Rail Gun theory


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I find it hilarious that Bender thinks a guy can react to hundreds of missiles and shells is gonna have trouble reacting to much slower wizards



I was following what you guys in your post in page 2 of the thread said. I never said that there would be trouble. 

Also no I only used movie version feats.


----------



## ola1505 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi there, Speaking of death prediction, I find it really odd that one of the on-line death prediction services showed me the same death date that I was foretold in my dream about a year ago. Link removed - I can’t explain this coincidence in any other way except that there must be some kind of magic involved here.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 12, 2011)

Looks like the machines have invaded your mind.


----------

